# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Problema knapsack

## suli

pershendetje
kam nje problem, dhe kerkoj ndihme ne zgjidhjen e tij
eshte "canta" ne formen e kuboidit me permasa te caktuara, dhe eshte lista e sendeve me vlere.cdo send ka vleren e vet dhe gjithashtu eshte ne formen e kuboidit.kerkoj algoritm gjenetik, ose c'faredo algoritm tjeter do me ndihmonte qe keto sende te vendosenne cante, ne menyre te tille, qe canta te zeje ato sende qe kane vleren me te madhe. 
cdo mendim eshte i mirepritur
flm
shne e pare

----------


## suli

nuk besoj se kam bere nje gabim te tille, sepse paraqita nje problem, qe eshte mjaft i perhapur ne informatike. te siguroj qe eshte i tille.  ne anglisht ky quhet multidimensional knapsack problem. mgjth flm per interesimin
shnet e pare

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

po si ndryshon masa e kuboidit qe prezanton sendin ne lidhje me vlefshmerine e sendit. shpjegoje meqarte cka do te besh se te them te drejten nuk po te kuptoj. ALgoritmi do e mbushe canten pra do vendose sendet ne nje menyre te tille qe te zere sa me shume sende me vleften me te madhe sa sende perdoren pafundesi apo numur i caktuar. etj etj etj 

Ardi

----------


## suli

permasat e kuboidit jane te dhena, gjithashtu dhe permasat e sendeve dhe sasia e tyre. programi keto te dhena i lexon nga nje file, psh .txt ku keto jane te shkruar ne nje menyre te caktuar. dhe me tutje keto te dhena nuk ndryshojne.
kam gjetur ne rrjet nje algoritm gjenetik per kete nga beasley i chu, vetem se ne baze te ketij algorytmi, rezultat eshte se kush jane keto sende qe duhen te vendosen ne cante, por jo menyra se si te vendosen keto sende (kuboida) ne cante, ketu kam dhe veshtiresine. nuk e di nese kjo qe thashe eshte e kuptueshme. 
mgjth cdo ide eshte e mirepritur
flm
shnet e pare

----------


## qoska

A mund ta postosh algoritmin qe ke dhe ta sqarosh ne detaj sidomos fjalen kuboid(do te thote kub i mirefillte si ne sendet dhe canta apo mund te jete dhe me permasa te ndryshme?).

----------

